# Are you suspicious of people who are always nice to you?



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Yes. 
When someone is randomly nice no.
But when they keep on smiling and wanting to help or praising then definitely YES.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Shazzette said:


> I'm fairly quiet, but am generally nice to people and have a cheery disposition. Most people write me off as naive, but others can regard me with suspicion and question my motives for practically everything--ie if I smile say hello then I'm a threat or must have some kind of ulterior motive.


Are you also flirtatious? And are you specifically talking about other females finding you threatening or suspicious or whatever, or anybody? Is it at work? With total strangers? People sometimes worry about hidden agendas.


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> I'm sure all those hours I've spent helping people in a particular game I've played is because I wanted something. Well actually... no. What did I want? Nothing. It was just out of habit actually. And I expect nothing in return...


I am not talking about helping people, I'm talking about being nice.

But on the subject - you wanted distraction; helping people in a virtual world just happens to be congruent with that desire.


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

conscius said:


> Are you also flirtatious? And are you specifically talking about other females finding you threatening or suspicious or whatever, or anybody? Is it at work? With total strangers? People sometimes worry about hidden agendas.


I'm not flirtatious. When I'm in a good mood some people can mistake happiness/jokes for flirting. I'm learning to be more careful and tone it down a bit.

Usually those who are most suspicious are people who don't know me well--friends of friends or colleagues for example.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes I am suspicious of them, but to be fair to the nice people out there, I'm suspicious of anyone who speaks to me if I don't already know them. I'm pretty paranoid, at least in the paranoia department I think I'd do pretty well in 1930's Soviet Union


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> I am not talking about helping people, I'm talking about being nice. But on the subject - you wanted distraction; helping people in a virtual world just happens to be congruent with that desire.


I did? I didn't for a moment consciously thought I wanted distraction when I did said actions...


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> I did? I didn't for a moment consciously thought I wanted distraction when I did said actions...


Don't worry, most people are never consciously aware of it.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> Don't worry, most people are never consciously aware of it.


 I for sure am conscious if I need something, thank you very much...


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> I for sure am conscious if I need something, thank you very much...


There's a difference between desire and need. You need water and sleep. You do not need to sit in front of a computer helping people achieve nothing for no reason.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> There's a difference between desire and need. You need water and sleep. *You do not need to sit in front of a computer helping people achieve nothing for no reason.*


 I am still conscious of both my desires and my needs...


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> Yes as a matter of fact I do. I am still conscious of both my desires and my needs.


I can't understand what you're trying to explain. Are you saying you are obligated against your will to play video games? Clearly you're not conscious of your desires OR your needs if that is what you're saying.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> I can't understand what you're trying to explain. Are you saying you are obligated against your will to play video games? Clearly you're not conscious of your desires OR your needs if that is what you're saying.


 Forget my first sentence. I just said something out of my mind. Anyway... Sitting in front of a computer helping people was not one of my conscious needs that time...


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> Forget my first sentence. I just said something out of my mind. Anyway... Sitting in front of a computer helping people was not one of my conscious needs that time...


Of course not. That's my point. You were there to be distracted - you had nothing better to do. Helping people was a byproduct of your own indulgence. That doesn't mean it isn't appreciated etc. But you said you did it for nothing, which is not true. You were, at the very least, bored - which is the main reason anyone does anything.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> Of course not. That's my point. You were there to be distracted - you had nothing better to do. Helping people was a byproduct of your own indulgence. That doesn't mean it isn't appreciated etc. But you said you did it for nothing, which is not true. You were, at the very least, bored - which is the main reason anyone does anything.


 Of course I had nothing better to do. But how does that relate to the *conscious want*? My conscious need at that time weren't "nothing better to do".. thus non-existant need which is really no need at all. And also what if I were interested when I did what I did instead of being bored?


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

You're still gratifying your desire for distraction - it's what I'm doing right now. I might tell myself I'm here to broaden my mind and express my opinions for holistic benefit, but in the end I'm here because I'm bored and want to be distracted.

I said though that your want was probably not conscious - most people aren't aware why they do half the things they do. They just do them out of habit without actually questioning themselves.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> You're still gratifying your desire for distraction - it's what I'm doing right now.
> 
> I have no conscious desire to be distracted at the moment. And if I died just some seconds after I did I would not have that desire -- thus non-existent and what matters is the moment. And at the moment I have no desire to be distracted.
> 
> ...


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

Kysinor said:


> I have no conscious desire to be distracted at the moment.


I've already said, most people never do. Subconscious is where most people operate.



> And if I died just some seconds after I did I would not have that desire -- thus non-existent and what matters is the moment. And at the moment I have no desire to be distracted.


What do you want to do with your life? I only ask because playing video games is like watching TV - it serves little purpose unless you want to be a video game designer. It's there to create the illusion of doing something when in fact you're not. The brain can't tell the difference between reality and a monitor - so you're literally tricking your brain into thinking it's doing something, when you're just sitting at a screen clicking buttons - if you're not wanting to be a video game designer, why play video games? It's only a distraction from what you really want to be doing. I'm not judging it - I do it most of the day, but I don't try to justify it as altruistic.




> People are aware of what they are doing... even if it is a habit.


People are aware of what they are doing - they are often not aware of why they do it.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> Subconscious is where most people operate.
> 
> 
> > No.
> ...


----------



## Number Six (Mar 4, 2013)

> What if I wanted to nothing at all and had no conscious desire at the moment?


Then you're consciously in the moment until such time that you're not. It's a very wonderful way to experience life - the truest way, in my experience.





> There is no subconscious "why" I'm afraid. I agree that people are aware of what they are doing.


The subconscious is a fact. Habitual behavior becomes subconscious when it no longer requires conscious thought. It's like muscle memory - the body/brain adapt to an environment in order to maximize efficiency. It's the reason people get stuck in routine for their entire lives without even realizing they're the cause. So, I'm afraid, there is. It also suggests you've been playing video games for a while.


----------



## Kysinor (Mar 19, 2009)

Number Six said:


> Then you're consciously in the moment until such time that you're not. It's a very wonderful way to experience life - the truest way, in my experience.


I could consciously have the need to "do nothing" but I also could not. 



> The subconscious is a fact. Habitual behavior becomes subconscious when it no longer requires conscious thought. It's like muscle memory - the body/brain adapt to an environment in order to maximize efficiency. It's the reason people get stuck in routine for their entire lives without even realizing they're the cause. So, I'm afraid, there is. It also suggests you've been playing video games for a while.


Actually we use all of our required parts of our brain consciously at any given time. Its like that myth "10% brain" or something you are coming with. As I've said habital behavior is not subconscious... *people are aware of what they are doing at any given time*.


----------

